# LOOK announces new 566!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Check out some shots from today's launch, full writeup coming soon! :thumbsup: 


Compact Geometry
Taller Head Tube
Slightly Shorter Sloping Top Tube
"X Design" Stays
1100 grams (medium)
5 Sizes - XS, S, M, L, XL


----------



## look565 (Oct 21, 2007)

Is this a replacement of the 555?? 

Its a lovely looking bike


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, this bike replaces the 555. I rode it briefly and was impressed, it's a great frame for that price point.


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Great info and thanks. Where can the information be found?


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

BTW, I really like those graphics better than the old ones. Having the company name on the down tube is much better than the model name. I presume the other bikes in the photo are other models and overall, the graphics are more subtle and classic than recent years. Much improved.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Crap! Now I don't like my 555...


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Is there really a "kink" in the top tube near the headset end, wonder what's it purpose is or how it effects fit? Any idea of when it will be available in USA?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

The "kink" in the top tube is something the designers at LOOK are using in all new framesets to differentiate their brand from others. It's purely aesthetic...

566 will be available in late fall I believe...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Preview write up is here... Clicky.

We also have a video with Ming Tan of LOOK Cycles USA talking about the 566 on videos.roadbikereview.com. 

<embed src="http://services.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f8/1494779147" bgcolor="#ffffff" flashVars="videoId=1685994374&playerId=1494779147&viewerSecureGatewayURL=https://console.brightcove.com/services/amfgateway&servicesURL=http://services.brightcove.com/services&cdnURL=http://admin.brightcove.com&domain=embed&autoStart=false&" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed>


We'll be getting one for review in a couple of days. Let me know if there's anything anyone's curious about and we'll take closer photos when it arrives.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

thien, thanks for all the info. Looking forward to the full review.

I am curious about how the 566 compares to the outgoing 555 or it's biger brother the 585. Looks like it is designed to be a "fast comfort" bike with the taller head tube. Curious to see how it compares to the other long-ish top tube models on the market.

Thanks again for the write up and keeping us informed


----------



## Franky74 (Jun 12, 2007)

HOT! I will order this bike - hopefully the pre-built version is also available @ german dealers...?!

Cheers,
Franky


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Late fall, would you have a month by chance?. THX


----------



## GreenD (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful!! Any info on geometry specs? The video mentioned a shorter TT and taller HT, is that relative to the 555? Also, I'm assuming the Rival version will be 2009 Rival? If so, @ $2499, this could be one of the best bang-4-the-buck carbon bikes available.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I do not have a month, only heard "late fall" for availability...

I updated the preview post with the geometry chart in the slideshow. I also included a shot of the other color option for the 566. 

The Rival offering will be the '09 version and will come on the black and white frame.

Clicky.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

thien said:


> The "kink" in the top tube is something the designers at LOOK are using in all new framesets to differentiate their brand from others. It's purely aesthetic...


While it might be a nice bike, it's kind of sad that Look has resorted to such a stupid gimmick. Maybe the kink will appeal to some folks - I'd rather the effort go into real engineering - I'm sure the answer is the engineering is as good as they can make it anyway - but still ... It's not as though no one can tell it's a Look by looking at the logos (although still not as obnoxious as the Time logos). Doesn't the kink require a little (however little) more material and weight than would be required without it for the same functional effect?


----------



## GreenD (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Love it! That shorter TT would have been nice when I picked up my 555.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I'm the only one here that doesn't like it. Don't care for the extreme sloping top tube and definitely not the "kink" or indentation on the top tube. The novelty of that design will wear off pretty soon, and in 5 years, we may be asking what was Look thinking. I wish Look would go back to traditional frame geometry, straight top tube.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

The kink is sweet. Like a BMW's Hofmeisterknick.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks Thien,

I like the emphasis on comfort in geometry, but especially in complience. I've been wanting a 585 Optimum because of the more upright geometry. I like that the 566 is intentioally designed to have a more cushioned ride. Look really attempts to include many varying types of riders.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, thanks for posting. This is really awesome. I'm a fan of the black/red scheme. I'd be curious how much shorter the TT is, and how much taller the head tube is.

edit: the geometry chart is posted on the blog page. I may have to get a medium......


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

This may be the carbon frame for me. Sloping TT and tall Ht sound like a great combo and at a decent price though it seems weird you can get a complete bike for just $500 more then the frameset cost


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

ping771 said:


> I think I'm the only one here that doesn't like it. Don't care for the extreme sloping top tube and definitely not the "kink" or indentation on the top tube. The novelty of that design will wear off pretty soon, and in 5 years, we may be asking what was Look thinking. I wish Look would go back to traditional frame geometry, straight top tube.


I'm with you ping771. I pretty well made up my mind to purchase my '07 585 on the basis of the flat top tube (on the XL the TT is essentially flat) and the lugged frame - the fact that the riding qualities suit me perfectly has been a great bonus. I'm not a luddite, but there will always good reasons behind the designs that endure the ages. I too think that the 566 looks gimmicky and is a retrograde step away from the understated elegance of the "Look look"


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

was thinking this was going to be like 586 but without integrated seatmast, but taking a second, third. 100th look, me thinks more like 555 ttc construction instead of moncoque etc.. oh well.....


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Would love to see what a small looks like or even a built up white one. Any idea of when they will become available?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

a_avery007 said:


> was thinking this was going to be like 586 but without integrated seatmast, but taking a second, third. 100th look, me thinks more like 555 ttc construction instead of moncoque etc.. oh well.....


Actually, you're kind of right on both counts - the 566's front triangle is monocoque (like the 586), and the rear end uses tube to tube construction (like the 555). 

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> Would love to see what a small looks like or even a built up white one. Any idea of when they will become available?


I haven't seen a small 566 yet myself, but we expect our first shipment of production models to start shipping mid to late September. Most LOOK frame dealers should have these in stock.

*[email protected]*


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Thx..wil the white be sold as a frameset and what seatpost and headset will it come with?


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

will it be close to the stiffness of the 586? as the 555 is a completely different animal than the regular 585 in terms of that...


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Here is a link to a really big picture of the white 566 frame on the LOOK USA site.


----------

